# For noobs considering PGR



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

This stuff is magic. I was mowing at 1" with a rotary every second or third day and it wasn't enough (lots of yellowing after mowing). I had to raise my mower to the next notch up which is ~1.25". I sprayed TNex at .29oz/1k SF two weeks ago from my chapin premier and dfw wand. It took effect immediately. I'm now mowing once a week max and the turf stays dark green and is thick and lush. I did miss two stripes while spraying which look odd compared to the rest of the yard, but they are a good spot to pull a comparison from.


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

That's just what I needed to hear. I'm at the same point you were at right now. Can't keep up without yellowing. I've been trying to decide whether to jump in this year or wait til next season to start with pgr. You've convinced me to go ahead.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Thats what I'm talking about! I've been mowing 2-3 times a week to keep mine 1.75". All that yellowing drives my OCD bonkers. If i let it sit a 5-6 days without mowing it looks incredibly lush and green. I will definitely be using this next year. Don't think the wife would appreciate me dropping that much coin on another chemical this year lol. If i could keep it green and not have to mow so often life would be grand


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for your testimonial here. I'm wanting to try PGR on my bermuda to reduce all the manual reel mowing I'm doing to keep my lawn at .75", but my main hesitation is that my back yard is my dog's haven. Anyone know what kind of risks there are with PGR and pets?


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

kstall said:


> Thats what I'm talking about! I've been mowing 2-3 times a week to keep mine 1.75". All that yellowing drives my OCD bonkers. If i let it sit a 5-6 days without mowing it looks incredibly lush and green. I will definitely be using this next year. Don't think the wife would appreciate me dropping that much coin on another chemical this year lol. If i could keep it green and not have to mow so often life would be grand


There are people that will sell you 32oz for a set amount plus shipping. If you want his information, PM me and ill link you two up.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Teej said:


> Thanks for your testimonial here. I'm wanting to try PGR on my bermuda to reduce all the manual reel mowing I'm doing to keep my lawn at .75", but my main hesitation is that my back yard is my dog's haven. Anyone know what kind of risks there are with PGR and pets?


Most keep pets off until dry. See here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54&start=120#p8828


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is the PGR exchange thread.

I think DoMyOwn currently has the best price on T-Nex.

Amazon is a few dollars more, but Prime eligible.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I bought some the other day. Hopefully here Friday. I've let my front get over 1" cutting with reel and I still have to cut every 2 days. I just scalped my side yard to keep around 5/8" or so. So I'm definitely gonna need this. I can't keep up consistently the way it is right now lol.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

@Opie @kstall go to the pgr exchange thread that @Ware linked and get in line for a 32 oz bottle from a member. Just make sure you have a good calibrated sprayer.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Got my bottle in Saturday. Now almost scared to use it lol


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Applied mine on 7/4 at 0.25/k. Mowed on the 6th.

Looking good so far but greenkeeper has calc 31% used already so it looking like an every 15 day thing.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

GDD (Growing Degree Days) is temp based, so early in the season you may be applying PGR monthly or even 5 weeks, then when it gets hotter like every three weeks, then when it's really hot every two.

To get GDD in Fahrenheit take the daily high temp and low temp add together. Example 70 low 100 high. total of 170, divide by 2 = 85 then subtract 50. The GDD for this example day would be 35. In Fahrenheit your next application is when you reach a total of 459 GDD's. You can see how the application window would vary in the early season with overnight lows in the 60's and highs in the upper 70's to low 80's. Anyway just food for thought


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

If someone wants to adjust their HOC down a smidge and needs to do a little bit of a scalp... but they've already got PGR Down.. should you wait and time it right before the PGR is suppose to wear off and scalp? Maybe use the rebound as a way to green back up quicker?


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> If someone wants to adjust their HOC down a smidge and needs to do a little bit of a scalp... but they've already got PGR Down.. should you wait and time it right before the PGR is suppose to wear off and scalp? Maybe use the rebound as a way to green back up quicker?


I would try to time it to take advantage of the rebound. I just did a complete scalp down to the ground this weekend because my pgr app was wearing off. The first time I did a a mini scalp, and it rebounded within a few days


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Love the name of the thread!

Quick question, is it possible to use the 150$ bottle before it expires on an avg lawn ? I may look to split if not.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> If someone wants to adjust their HOC down a smidge and needs to do a little bit of a scalp... but they've already got PGR Down.. should you wait and time it right before the PGR is suppose to wear off and scalp? Maybe use the rebound as a way to green back up quicker?


My yard was in 4% rebound when I spread 8 tons of sand all over it. I waited 1 week to mow it. Check my journal for the results of a regulated bermuda yard coming out of regulation. I'm having to mow it every other day. No joke, it's growing about 1/4"-1/2" daily. I'm gonna reapply PGR on Sunday, hoping to pump the brakes for a few weeks.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

anthonybilotta said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone wants to adjust their HOC down a smidge and needs to do a little bit of a scalp... but they've already got PGR Down.. should you wait and time it right before the PGR is suppose to wear off and scalp? Maybe use the rebound as a way to green back up quicker?
> ...


I know its off topic but why scalp bermuda? Does the stolons get chopped up and helps it thicken up?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Thick n Dense said:


> anthonybilotta said:
> 
> 
> > sanders4617 said:
> ...


It gets leggy and the brown crown creeps to the top of the plant over time so when you cut at a normal HOC, you're brown for a day or two.

If you 'reset' just under your normal HOC you'll have to reset once or twice during the season. But if you scalp to almost dirt and hold your HOC at 0.75" or so, you may not need to all season.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Just wanted to chime in. I am a first time PGR user and it is amazing how much it has worked. Turf is already getting thicker.

Just applied my second app tonight at 25 oz / acre along with the FAS concoction mentioned in another thread. If you are on the fence about pgr...go get some. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone spray a fungicide mixed with PGR and Feature?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

dtillman5 said:


> GDD (Growing Degree Days) is temp based, so early in the season you may be applying PGR monthly or even 5 weeks, then when it gets hotter like every three weeks, then when it's really hot every two.
> 
> To get GDD in Fahrenheit take the daily high temp and low temp add together. Example 70 low 100 high. total of 170, divide by 2 = 85 then subtract 50. The GDD for this example day would be 35. In Fahrenheit your next application is when you reach a total of 459 GDD's. You can see how the application window would vary in the early season with overnight lows in the 60's and highs in the upper 70's to low 80's. Anyway just food for thought


Where are you getting this 459 number?

Greenkeeper gave me 225.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

First time using PGR has been amazing. Definitely saved my butt too! Yesterday the chain broke on my TruCut and lost a set screw. Should have it back going tomorrow, but it's been since Monday and I'm just now really where I need to cut. Otherwise before this, I'd be hurting bad lol.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> dtillman5 said:
> 
> 
> > GDD (Growing Degree Days) is temp based, so early in the season you may be applying PGR monthly or even 5 weeks, then when it gets hotter like every three weeks, then when it's really hot every two.
> ...


I'm assuming his 459 number is in Ferenheit and the 225 is Celcius. I could be wrong though. I don't get wrapped up in the math. I let greenkeeperapp.com tell me what GDD I am on and make my decisions from there. I usually reapply around 300 GDD but right now I am at 425 and beginning to rebound in preparation for more topdressing.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Uk0724 said:


> Just wanted to chime in. I am a first time PGR user and it is amazing how much it has worked. Turf is already getting thicker.
> 
> Just applied my second app tonight at 25 oz / acre along with the FAS concoction mentioned in another thread. If you are on the fence about pgr...go get some. You'll be glad you did.


You're going to need a bulk supplier for 2 acres! Glad it's working well. I'm going to try some pretty soon too.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Greenekeeper app for me is saying 200GDD.. does the rate you apply have something to do with what the app tells you? I don't want to be reapplying too early if I don't need to.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

sanders4617 said:


> Greenekeeper app for me is saying 200GDD.. does the rate you apply have something to do with what the app tells you? I don't want to be reapplying too early if I don't need to.


It does not. You could apply .5 or .3 and you would get the same answer. What its telling you is at greens height you will need to apply again in this many days. I'm not sure where you mow but most greens are in the .100 to .150 range. If you cut higher, say .500 you want the fairway setting which will be more like 225 GDD. It's not a lot more but it will be closer to what you really need.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > dtillman5 said:
> ...


The 459 is growing degree days and they are explaining where GDD comes from. There is an app you can use, its a webpage really, called Greenkeeper App. It will let you tell it how tall you mow and what chemicals you use and reply with a date to apply again if you want to stay regulated. It does indeed work once you figure how to setup your course. Remember it's meant for people that manage a golf course. I have been using it to track all of my apps so it knows right now how much nitrogen I have applied this year with the various products I have applied. The 225 mentioned is what you get if you say you are cutting at fairway height. No way I could do 459, I can tell at 225 its time.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

gsmornot said:


> No way I could do 459, I can tell at 225 its time.


I'm able to stretch to almost 275-300 GDD before I start seeing less regulation. I'm allowing it to rebound right now at about 425 as of today.

You're absolutely right about greenkeeperapp.com. It's the best way to track GDD. For noobs like me, I recommend sticking with the 225 Celsius GDD and not Fahrenheit. No reason to make it more complicated.


----------



## DoubleBarrel (May 19, 2019)

Anyone have an opinion for applying a PGR to Empire Zoysia laid this year, as in late April? If so anyone local to Wilmington NC care to sell some of their supply?


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@Wfrobinette 459 is in the common US Fahrenheit instead of Celsius like in the greenskeeper app


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

I just use Syngenta's website to send me reminders when I'm nearing the threshold. It's in Fahrenheit. Also understanding the math which is super simple helps you have an idea of when you are getting close to reapplication. I can say oh the forecast high/low is xyz for the next couple days so my reapplication is going to be on Thu based on how many GDD's I've accumulated etc.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> GDD (Growing Degree Days) is temp based, so early in the season you may be applying PGR monthly or even 5 weeks, then when it gets hotter like every three weeks, then when it's really hot every two.
> 
> To get GDD in Fahrenheit take the daily high temp and low temp add together. Example 70 low 100 high. total of 170, divide by 2 = 85 then subtract 50. The GDD for this example day would be 35. In Fahrenheit your next application is when you reach a total of 459 GDD's. You can see how the application window would vary in the early season with overnight lows in the 60's and highs in the upper 70's to low 80's. Anyway just food for thought


Great info, thank you. I think I need to spray again. It's been hot as hades here and my growth is catching back up with me. I should be mowing every ~4 days right now but I've just been too busy, so it waits to ~6 days and I get yellowing.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

smurg said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > anthonybilotta said:
> ...


Background: I scalped and leveled mid April. Tried to maintain at 1" but it got away from me. Had to raise my deck one notch to 1.25" and start PGR.

Do yall think I should reset today/this weekend at 1", spray PGR, then go back to maintaining at 1.25"? I am not getting any brown up in the grass canopy, just wasn't sure if resetting was good for the turf once or twice a season.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I want to time my rebound with a HOC adjustment. It says I need to reapply today/tomorrow. Should I go ahead and scalp now? I don't want to stay ugly for longer than I have to.. and this is my first PGR app, so I'm not really sure how accurate the GreenKeeper app is. Its got me at 225 GDD for re-apps.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> I want to time my rebound with a HOC adjustment. It says I need to reapply today/tomorrow. Should I go ahead and scalp now? I don't want to stay ugly for longer than I have to.. and this is my first PGR app, so I'm not really sure how accurate the GreenKeeper app is. Its got me at 225 GDD for re-apps.


You'll be under suppression for another week or so. Rebound hits somewhere around 375-400 gdd

Edit: greenskeeper will start to count down the suppression percentage now, I would scalp when it gets closer to zero.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

This area of my project is not strong, would applying PGR hurt it more?
I really would like to start using the product but feel like I should leave this section alone till next year.


----------

